# Husband wants to hide



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Good on you,but how do you hide allyour bargains,when you get home.Heehee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Firstly, isn't this situation called domestic abuse!!!! tee hee. Secondly, you should hide your new goodies in plain sight ... i.e. with your existing stash. Will he really be able to tell one lot of yarn from another?? If he can, if I were you, I would be worried.

Vickie xox


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I take a couple of bags when shopping then put grocery items on top, sneak into house & up to my craft area when he isn't around! ENJOY yr trip.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

this is another reason i am so grateful for my own bedroom, walk-in closet, and office.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Put with the vacuum. 

But to be honest, we clean house together so my husband would see it there.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.


That reminds me of a grisly little short story by Roald Dahl called "Lamb to the Slaughter." Alfred Hitchcock later adapted it for his television program, starring a young Barbara Bel Geddes (Miss Ellie of "Dallas" fame). A wife who murders her husband with a frozen leg of lamb cooks and serves it to the investigating officers, smiling as they discuss what heavy object might have been used as the murder weapon. Little do they suspect that they are eating it!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Every car has a trunk and since I have my own car , i hide it there, take it in when he goes to work, he is pretty oblivious , so probably wouldn't notice..LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maybe she saw the movie and it gave her the idea.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

Hide your goodies in the trunk of your car. While hubs is sleeping or showering, transfer them to the boxes where you keep your stash. He'll never know, LOL!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't it a shame that so many have to do this? Thanks heavensI don't -- my husband never asks me and has never questioned what I buy. Everything belongs to both of us. I am lucky


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I have found that it is better to just tell my husband what I purchase. My daughter has a problem with keeping secrets. PLUS, my husband agrees that knitting/crocheting isn't too terribly expensive as a hobby... HIS hobby is brewing his own beer... yea, that took about $500 to START!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Its not that my husband minds, its more in my inner self. I just feel guilty when I spend on myself or my hobbies.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

whackydo said:


> Its not that my husband minds, its more in my inner self. I just feel guilty when I spend on myself or my hobbies.


Why do you feel guilty? You are worth it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You go girl!


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

I use the boot of my car
washing machine
back of the linen cupboard
next door neighbour
plastic box buried in garden ( yes I did)
BBQ seat box ( with plant pots on top as camouflage) etc


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a sad thread. Grown women living with people to whom they have to lie and sneak, and people who make them feel guilty when they purchase something for themselves. I thought that went out in the 70's. I had husbands like that, but no more. And maybe it wasn't the husbands; it was my own lack of self-worth. Get a grip, ladies. You are two adults sharing a space, not one grown-up and a little girl.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

If I need to hide anything, I find that the bottom of the mending basket is as safe as anywhere. It really isn't much of a problem in this house, my husband is into restoring a vintage car, I would have a house full of yarn and fabric if I tried to match his spending. He knows better than to criticize the cost of my hobbies!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank God I never had this problem with my Jimmy. He would fuss and fume and then go buy me tons of craft items (whatever I might be doing at the time). He said as a husband it was his duty to fuss and fume, but, as my best friend it was also his duty to make sure I had whatever I wanted or needed. He always had his "stash" in cash for whatever I wanted. He never cared what I bought, but he had to do his "duty" first. LOL


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

You can hide it at my house..


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Tell him to stop whining. You could be going out to a bar for the day. I bet he has his hobbies. Ha! Ha!


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

How many tools or other gadgets does he have that he never uses? You use your stash (eventually). As long as you're not spending the grocery/utilities/mortgage/rent money, go for it.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I just go the store and bring in my yarn. If he notices, that's OK. I just go to the garage and look at his stash of tools and he gets the message.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

MrsCrafty said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.
> ...


 Was not that just the BEST episode! I still refer to it.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

My husband hasn't complained. He sees everything I make and appreciates that I am producing items in my spare time. I bought a huge bag of yarn not too long ago, and he knew I bought it. He didn't care to see what I bought. He too has expensive hobbies as mentioned by others. Mine are minor compared to his cars and guns. It is nice to be able to purchase yarns, because I have a hard time resisting these beautiful yarns. Yes, I do have a stash. I have plans for each and every one of my skeins I have purchased. I go to the LYS and usually have in mind what I want to make with the yarn I purchase. ;0)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why hide the new addition to your stash...the money is half yours so you have a right to spend it as you wish. And the money you been stashing well that is yarn money. He'll get over it. I use to say my husband is going to kill me then I thought he can only do it once. So I got my yarn or what ever.He never fussed he new it wouldn't do any good. Plus he had his hobby which cost more than mine and mine you could use his was either air planes that kept crashing or remote control cars. Oh, ya can't take the money with you when you die so why leave it for someone else to spend on what they want.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i am lucky i have a room set up just for my craftand an understanding husband, i will say i spend with in reason and don't get too tempted to buy up big. i buy for the project only or it becomes a waste of money


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

i have no problems, wife just asks what I am making now


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Thank God I never had this problem with my Jimmy. He would fuss and fume and then go buy me tons of craft items (whatever I might be doing at the time). He said as a husband it was his duty to fuss and fume, but, as my best friend it was also his duty to make sure I had whatever I wanted or needed. He always had his "stash" in cash for whatever I wanted. He never cared what I bought, but he had to do his "duty" first. LOL


Your Jimmy sounds like a dear.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

retinsleysr said:


> i have no problems, wife just asks what I am making now


Thanks for giving me a laugh and adding some balance to this gripe fest


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

My goodness... life is too short to not do what you enjoy. 
I knit, spin, weave, sew, garden, quilt, etc etc..
I go by the rule that my hobies are socialbly acceptable additions.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Would he prefer that you go when there's no sale???


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I for one am staying away from all those sales untill I use up some of what I already have here. yestarday I bought an over the door shoe holder for just over five dollars. its the best thing I have bought in a longgggg time. it holds 24 skeins of yarn out of the way and nice and neat so that I can see what I am looking for. I may purchase another one for another door. after looking at all that yarn I have decided not to purchase any more untill I get my stash down. These things seem to take on a life of their own as I well know because I am a quilter too.


Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That I my reasoning too!! "hey hunny, look how much I saved"


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

have fun


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

If DH can buy all the golf clubs and putters he fancies, I can buy all the yarn/books/magazines I fancy. It's called a peace treaty!!!


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Hide it behind his golf clubs/fishing tackle/tools.....you get the idea. It isn't as though you are dealing drugs!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I am a very lucky person. My DH does not care how much yarn I but as long as I know what I am using it for. He was even helping me shop for some yarn this week and I do not even need it.He tends to spoil me. Lucky me


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

okkkk let's turn this around a little shall we......I'm a male knitter and spinner and although my lady happens to be outside my country she doesn't mind my 'habit' because it is my 'escape' from some of the harshness of life. C'mon you fella's ......lighten up , would you rather the gorgeous lady goes off to a casino or somewhere similar? She's simply being resourceful


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Lamb for the Slaughter was an amazing story! It's from a collection of stories called Tales of the Unexpected. My boss told me I should read that book. That story was by far the best part of the book!



MrsCrafty said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.
> ...


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Just leave your new packages in the trunk of your car until he goes out, then take them out and put them with your other stash, blended in.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

You go and buy what you want. Whenever 'His Highness' asks how much some yarn, needles, etc cost I simply tell him 'It cost 50 lottery tickets and 2 packs of cigarettes, but I have something to show for it.'

Now if I could just figure out how to equate that into shoes... :lol:


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's really sad to need to hide yarn purchases. If people stockpile yarn and don't have money for food or bills, that's just not responsible buying. If you are not depriving your family with your purchases, just enjoy them.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Something similar happened in the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes" lol


MrsCrafty said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.
> ...


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I hide things from my hubby in an empty frozen pizza box in the freezer - he does not like pizza at all and would not consider getting it out, an empty box of frozen squash also works well :0)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't hide any of my stuff, so I can't help you there. I don't know why some husbands seem to interfere [or try to interfere] with crafter's choices to buy materials obviously paid for out of their own funds. 
In my case, the Big Guy knows that his protests about yarn/needles,hooks, sewing stuff, etc., fall on dear ears, anyhow. He also likes the stuff I create, especially if it's something he can brag about, like a throw in the car or a scarf/sweater, etc. for him or a gift he can give in his exchange group. 
I have also "made" my own yarn from weaving materials a pal passed on to me when she was "gifted" with it and realized she would probably never use it. I've made items for the home with it. He doesn't say anything about them, but he sneaks a peek at them and gives them what I came to know as his "Marine Corps approval grin". Yeah, I know. He's definitely a "Keeper"!


Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend. He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. II will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Now, THAT'S ingenuity :!:


punky158 said:


> I hide things from my hubby in an empty frozen pizza box in the freezer - he does not like pizza at all and would not consider getting it out, an empty box of frozen squash also works well :0)


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, mine stays in the trunk of the car until Sweet Thing takes a nap or goes out to mow the lawn, whatever. Then, the new stuff goes in my stash tub, which is never full LOL. Or I put the expensive stuff where I keep my good scissors. IN my underwear drawer, he never looks in there! HA!

knittykitty


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was working and had many shoes, I would buy new ones, keep the box in the car for a while and when my husband asked about the 'new' shoes I was wearing, I would say - oh, I've had these for a while. I'm sure he knew what I was doing but it made my shoe habit easier for him to accept. Try it with yarn purchases


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never forgotten the story of the Leg of Lamb but I did not know it was Barbara Bel Geddes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I do too... my hubby has to make me spend on myself.. I guess it goes back to pinching every penny and being a single mom for so long.. as long as my daughter was well cared for I didn't need much and now that we can loosen our grip a bit on the purse strings the old habits are still there.... I actually feel guilty when I see all my yarn that I can't find projects for... and more importantly time for.. No worries.. I'll get over it... LOL


whackydo said:


> Its not that my husband minds, its more in my inner self. I just feel guilty when I spend on myself or my hobbies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Good on you,but how do you hide allyour bargains,when you get home.Heehee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You dont -- you teach hubby to knit or crochet. End of not buying stash and on to "whose stash is it anyways?" haha :lol:


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

and being cheerfully without anyone around to dictate, guide, etc etc etc being alone is not all bad after years and years of no space I know I am in the minority but there are some of us around


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I remember that one vividly Thought she was so clever


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

We could always change hobbies for a bit. Bar hopping, gambling, visiting expensive boutiques or malls every day. A weekly trip to the spa for nails would fit in nicely and don't forget lunch with friends everyday.

He'll be begging you to go back to yarn stashing and knitting.

I am lucky. Mine just rolls his eyes and doesn't say I word.

SEA


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

you can hide the new yarn in the sleeves of your winter coats!... or... leave in the trunk of your car and then one day exlaim (in the presence of your husband)- WOW! Look at that! Santa must have arrived early this year! :roll:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

whackydo said:


> I take a couple of bags when shopping then put grocery items on top, sneak into house & up to my craft area when he isn't around! ENJOY yr trip.


I do that too, even though I don't need to. My DH always says it's up to me what I buy. Even so it's me who feels guilty.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i don't hide my purchases, my DH & S know that this is what i do, & it comes from "my money" (i know that doesn't sound like a 'friendly house hold arrangement', but its just the way it is around here, his choice), 
i don't hide any purchases, but i do feel guilty if i purchase yarn for 'myself' projects, other than charity knitting, i think, am i a bad person for doing it for myself? when someone else could greatly benefit from a blanket, hat, etc.......


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for you! Isnt it amazing how we "plan" our yarn
purchases especially when there's a sale going on? I do it all the time. I live alone and don't have to worry about hiding my yarn. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for you! Isnt it amazing how we "plan" our yarn
purchases especially when there's a sale going on? I do it all the time. I live alone and don't have to worry about hiding my yarn. Carlyta


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I am SO lucky!!! My husband often goes with me to buy yarn and if I have coupons, he will buy something with one of the coupons since most places will only take one coupon per customer. If some of you may recall, he is the one that makes the baby hats for the hospital nursery. So far, he is up to 4.000 hats and still going. He just finished the 200 red and white hats that he will take to the hospital the first of December. Our local hospital delivers between 180 and 200 babies a month, so he can't quite keep up with them, but he does his best. The needlework group that I belong to also makes hats for the nursery and that makes up the difference.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned how to hide my purchases from a pro.... my mom! I simply order things online so that they will be delivered while my husband is away on business. He's away often, so it's not difficult to do. If I have a lot of packages from a day out shopping, I consolidate into one or two larger bags, or I leave some in the car until he's out. My stylist had a great tip. She opens the front door, closest to her bedroom, puts the bags inside, goes back out the door and comes in the back door with just a small purchase to show her husband. It really is just more of a fun thing for me. I don't often overspend, so my husband seldom says anything about what I buy. He did give me the eyebrow when I paid for a subscription to Simply Knitting. It is pretty expensive, but I buy it the store anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Big question that needs answers. Why does the knitter have to hide her yarn? what is the purpose of that? you feel guilty for doing a hobby? how much money does your household spend on nonsense things like alcohol, fast food, etc. Yarn stash is a good thing and never wasted. So why do you want to hide it? Your spouse knows you have it anyways. Is it a game to you that you both play? No one is wrong who buys yarn.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Or teach him how to knit.....


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

absolutely not. each of us should have something that we make and keep. my crochet class teacher was thrilled when I took some hand painted magnets to her her comment was "nobody makes for the maker" remember we are the makers so make for ourselves once in a while I just finished a shawl for myself as I get so cold in Church I am really looking forward to responding with I made it when they tell me how nice it is start your project for yourself TODAY


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

In one of his dresser drawers, he will never fined them. On second thought you could put them with the cleaning supplys or in the laundry room.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

This is why I'm glad I have the worlds sweetest husband,as I am handicapped he goes with me any where I want to go and helps me reach all the yarn I cant.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> you should hide your new goodies in plain sight ... i.e. with your existing stash. Will he really be able to tell one lot of yarn from another?? If he can, if I were you, I would be worried.
> 
> Vickie xox


I like this one best. My DH never knows what I am working on "now" as he puts it. Also he is proud of my knitting, I think!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


I think that whoever you are going with, maybe a friend or someone, should offer to take your purchases home with her and then you bring them in 1 by 1 until you have them all in your stash..


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so lucky...my hubby has no problems with me buying yarn. This is my only "vice". He's glad to see me happy. I guess that's we'll be celebrating 42 years of marriage next month!!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Sometimes it's just best to keep things to ourselves. The less said the better. I don't say anything when he buys his things and at first thought he shouldn't say anything when I bought my stuff, but it doesn't work that way. Just put it away when he is not there and know that is just the way some things are.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


No need to hide. That would be dishonest.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I drive a mini van and between the first and second row of seats is a little "trap door" perfect for hiding things hubby doesn't think I need. Then when he is gone or sleeping I can bring it in. I have been known to forget I stashed things there for several months! We have been married 47+ years, I worked until about 4 years ago and he never said a word about what I bought, but now that I am retired, he thinks I shouldn't spend any money!!!! LOL


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Every car has a trunk and since I have my own car , i hide it there, take it in when he goes to work, he is pretty oblivious , so probably wouldn't notice..LOL


A good place to store it. Also, not every car has a trunk. I saw one here in Ohio that didn't have a trunk. I do not know what kind of car it was, but the back seat was right against the back end of the car. There was no way to open the back either. So you couldn't utilize the space, what little there would be, under the seat.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't bother to hide my yarn or books, and the daughters always ask if I need anything when they go and I don't, and they don't knit or crochet. They just receive the end products.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't it a shame that so many have to do this? Thanks heavensI don't -- my husband never asks me and has never questioned what I buy. Everything belongs to both of us. I am lucky


Ditto on that comment! I am truly lucky also...when I go shopping specifically for yarn, my husband says "have fun!" Lucky me too!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

sounds like a smart car



Lil Kristie said:


> rtk1219 said:
> 
> 
> > Every car has a trunk and since I have my own car , i hide it there, take it in when he goes to work, he is pretty oblivious , so probably wouldn't notice..LOL
> ...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so glad I am no longer married. I do not have a boyfriend. I keep my stash in my room and if anyone finds fault I tell them they do not belong in my room anyway. My students love my room. They have free pick of yarn from one section I keep just for them. Fun to watch them paw over who get what color.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Your responses kept me reading until the lys opened. Now I am off to get some lovely new colors and see my friends. not sure where I will put my new goodites but that is part of the mischief I like to get into. I have patterns in books and in my head calling for me to get more yarn. Am I getting crazy I hear yarn voices calling to me. Oh happy yarn day . Happy knitting Linda


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Before my van days I kept things in the trunk. Or after I got the van I'd wait till he went to sleep and then go out and get the things and hide them under a spare bed, or anywhere else. 
And he died five years ago, and now I almost feel guilty when I'm able to walk in and do what I want with them!!!!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminds me,when I use to go shopping when my husband was still alive, and came in with lots of bags,he would look up and smile and say How much did you save us today. I still smile when I buy at lot and unload it and think of how he would smile when I came in loaded down. What a man to always be so nice about everything.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

You leave it in the trunk of your car for awhile(works especially well with a trunk full of stuff). You take it in when the time is right- like when he has bought stuff for his hobby or gotten a bonus. If he notices, you say "This old stuff? I've had it a long time". Then you mix it in the stash quickly. Works!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

My husband passed 2 years ago. Thanks to him, he would say." I'll go with you and honey buy what you want if it makes you happy". I will never find another one like him. We were married 54 years. I never took advantage of him nor he with me. Everything was ours together. He use to say "If I could give you the world I would, my bride. Just now as I was typing tear drops got on the kees of my computer. I miss him


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my hubby always said as long as the bills are paid and food on the table he didn't care...he is dead now...for almost 3 years..married 45 years...


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I used to use the trunk, combined sacks, & back of the closet tricks; but now my husband is disabled, I can't get away like before, and he's always in the front room, seeing every package that's delivered since I don't get to stores often anymore.
From time to time, he'll say "another package?" and I just say, yes. I figure the extra work to take care of his needs, and the freedom I've given up entitles me to buy as much yarn and as many needles as I darn well please. And I do. I need the creative outlet. Besides, our money was earned by me as well as him. 

I put (not hide) some of my stash in my sewing room, and some in my bedroom--the several I'm working on at the time.

Occasionally, I'll remind him, as a former mechanic, how many tools he needed, and then say, so do I. Or how much money he's burned in cigarettes for many years before he had to quit. End of discussion. 
: )


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Years ago, when I took up quilting DH and I came up with a method that worked really well. When I wanted to go shopping, we talked about how much money I would spend. Not him telling me how much I could spend but talking about it. That way, I didn't have to feel guilty and he didn't have to stress about it.

Now, I can't drive so he knows no matter what.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Your husband looks down from heaven he would not want you to cry. Work on your yarn it made you happy when he was with you and now it will comfort you. Your family will love the works you make. Call a friend and go knit together. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Put with the vacuum.
> 
> But to be honest, we clean house together so my husband would see it there.


I see this as one incredible statement. My dh does not know what a vacuum is even for. Mop, I doubt if he's had his hands on one in his life. I am just amazed.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I do my knitting in plain sight, sitting with hubby watching tv, etc. He has seen how hard I work to make a gift with no mistakes, has been horrified watching me pull out half a sweater to do it over right, and is amazed that I can take a ball of string and make a beautiful garment. I buy most of my yarn online, with my own money, in reasonable amounts. He doesn't complain. I don't let my knitting come before him.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> In one of his dresser drawers, he will never fined them. On second thought you could put them with the cleaning supplys or in the laundry room.


LOL :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hide my purchases in my car and bring in a few skeins at a time in my knitting bag. Online purchases are delivered to work, have fun.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

My friend and I used to go to crossstitch shops,leave hubbies outside,buy whatever we wanted and swap bags before the door.If any questions asked,we'd whisper "Ssssh,it's HER'S".Am certain they knew what we were doing, just humoured us,lol.Lindseymary


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

why should you have to sneak it in as long as you have paid cash for it he has nothing to complain about I'm sorry but he wouldn't last long in my house divorce wwould be happening


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am lucky too. I don't question his "hobby" purchases and he doesn't question mine. We're close to anniversary 34.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Keep them in the car : :mrgreen:


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

Husband is out tonight so can read KP in peace! Had to laugh out loud at some of these replies - new yarns, patterns, shoes, etc. etc. Makes no difference, we all try and sneak them in somehow or lower the price paid, usually both! Just going to have another glass of wine he doesn't know about and read some other postings! Cheers!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel like a blessed woman...hubby never has asked me how much something cost or what I spend..
I purchased a leather jacket..remember the ladies Members Only.. over 25yrs ago and he still hasn't asked what I spent...We have always had "our money"
He just gets a bit upset if I forget to tell him about a PayPal purchase..as it goes directly through our bank account..lol..

Never hid anything.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I always find these conversations between couples interesting.. Having been single 21 years I don't have to answer to anyone.. My MIL used to salt her Christmas money away in her undies drawer, because with only a household of males, nobody was digging through THAT drawer.. :lol: 

A while back a lady said she took all the pillow forms out of the couch pillows and hid hers in those.. That was the most ingenious method I ever heard..I'm keeping that one in the back of my mind just in case I might need it for future reference. :wink:


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm lucky to have a hubby who will add to the huge stash pile with "I saw this and thought you could use it."

Love you hun xx


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

That Alfred Hitchcock was my all time favorite. I've never forgotten it. Your memory of the details is amazing.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there something wrong with my husband????

I have *never* had to hide any purchases from him ... no matter what the item. As to yarn purchases, he usually sits outside the LYS reading a book while I shop.

MMMM ... am I missing something here?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do my best to only buy when I have a project in mind. Since my niece is now pregnant with twins can you guess what my projects are? So many reasons to knit and crochet. And with twins on the way! Talk about 7th heaven! And since I have made so much for his side of the family he really doesn't have a leg to stand on if he wanted to fuss! Lucky me!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenevery I bought jewelry, I wouldn't wear it for a month, then when he asked me where I got the "ring" or whatever, I would always say, "oh, this isn't new, I've had it for quite a while" He never said another word, and I don't thinks that's really lying, (is it?)


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

ducatirose2 said:


> You can hide it at my house..


 :thumbup:


----------



## nanations (Jun 15, 2012)

My hubby helps me find yarn and surprises me with sale yarns that he knows I like and can use. He takes me to all the charity shops to find yarn for dog and cat items for charity and he doesn't mind me buying the good yarn for special projects. I am truly blessed. Mind you he has a dozen or more hobby things/tools he has bought for himself and not tried yet that he dare not say anything. (Grin)


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Don't hide your bargains. Just remind him of his new tractor, truck, gun or whatever else "bargain" he came home with last.   
Happy bargain hunting.
Patty


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

I hid mine in my hope chest until there was no more room.I started to hide new stash under the bed.Now, I have 2/3 of a wall unit filled also(It has wooden doors). I have enough stash in enough quantity to make 76 long sleeved cardis in L. Does this hoarding ever stop?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


I think you had better carry the sock rather than wear it! You might not be able to walk long enough in order to spend all your money in it. BTW, be sure to put out the litter box along with the cat and husband. One never knows. I know. I'm in a silly, fun-loving mood this afternoon.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember that movie but couldn't remember the title. Thanks for the memories. That was an excellent movie.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm very lucky. Not only is my husband an enabler he even offers to drive me to the LYS. I prefer to go alone as the last time I "let" him come with me he drove me crazy with-- look at this or that and isn't this a nice color or wouldn't this make great socks. Whew, better I browse on my own. He's a keeper.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband has enough sense not to go against the laws of nature..... I will *always* be buying yarn and material. I may *never* use it all. We aren't starving or cold.... End of discussion.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Darn it! How did he find out about that sale?!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

darbysister said:


> My goodness... life is too short to not do what you enjoy.
> I knit, spin, weave, sew, garden, quilt, etc etc..
> I go by the rule that my hobies are socialbly acceptable additions.


Yes Socialby acceptable all my friends and mom approved Happy knitting Linda


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

One time when I was buying yarn in a LYS, I said to the owner that it was for a charity project, so I didn't need to feel guilty about buying it. She said that her women customers often mention feeling guilty about buying yarn. Her husband, who sometimes helps out in the shop, finds this strange--he points out that men never feel guilty about buying something they want. If they need golf clubs or whatever, they just get them and feel great about it. I don't know why women think doing something nice for ourselves is something to apologize for. And when you think that we're usually buying yarn so we can put in hours of effort and then give the finished piece away, it makes even less sense.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Put with the vacuum.
> 
> But to be honest, we clean house together so my husband would see it there.


Good to see that someone else does housework with their husbands. We have been doing ours together for about 19 years. He sees where I put all my yarn, but doesn't know what is new or old. Doesn't complain either.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

i put my yarn inside all the cushions ase these have crochet covers then when i need some i get my crochet hook and can open and close it in seconds saves loads of space very useful,


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

In my case, I could hide new yarn in any place that requires bending over to look there.

Or behind ANYTHING!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Never feel guilty for anything you do with creating beauty.
Show your husband what it would be if he had to fill your shoes with outside help. I am sure he would need at least 4 jobs to keep up.
Like designer 1234, "WE share" and dont ask questions.
Judy


----------



## barb Ross (Mar 20, 2012)

Ask your friend to keep it for a few days works wonders


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

retinsleysr said:


> i have no problems, wife just asks what I am making now


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend stuffed her pillowsand cushions with her"excess" yarn! :lol:


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Husbands should be your best friend. 

I often thought that they should be recycled when they start acting like jerks.

In many areas there is a recycle truck that comes around each
week. Make a note of the day and time and tell him to hop on
and find a place or person who wants to put up with him.

KEEP ON KNITTING!!!!!!!


----------



## schellwendy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hee hee when I need a little extra cash for my "addiction" I get a little extra cash out when purchasing groceries! Funny how the grocery bill gets a little higher in the fall??? ha ha


----------



## Mox (Jul 8, 2011)

Why are you afraid? It is something you can disown. It would be best to sit down and ask for a win,win discussion about a mutually agreed weekly or monthly sum that then you can show your special guy the receipts. Keep it transparent. Call it an allowance or whatever you choose, and banish forever the fear. It is well worth a try. If that fails ask for his solution so you can confidently function.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i just feel sorry for any one that feels or has the need to hide there hobbie from their partner,i suppose it comes down to the love and trust you have for one another.if your partner object to you doing your hobbie he or she may just have some issues he or she needs to address.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

hennie said:


> I'm lucky to have a hubby who will add to the huge stash pile with "I saw this and thought you could use it."
> 
> Love you hun xx


Does he have a brother?


----------



## schellwendy (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought that this was a "fun" site to converse and have a laugh with fellow crafters? 'Mox' and 'justcrafty' ..... LIGHTEN UP! you don't live at my house or know about my wonderful marriage of 35 years! We're all just having some FUN here, or don't you know what that is all about?


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I couldn't imagine having to live with a partner that makes me have to hide things from them (with the exception of gifts or surprises for them). Hubby has never said anyting about me purchasing more yarn or needles or hooks or patterns etc...In fact yesterday he came home with a Simply Knitting issue from the second hand store and all he said was that he hoped to put a smile on my face as I have been having a bad couple days, and Boy oh Boy, those knitting magazines sure are hard to find aren't they? He did put a smile on my face for sure and I agreed that when a knitter or crocheter gets their hands on a magazine full of patterns, they don't let go easily! =) My suggestion for being able to hide your stash...make him a huge dinner, just like at Christmas, so he will want to go have a long nap afterward....while he is asleep....well, you know what to do


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Two of the reasons my former husband cited when divorcing me were " I knit too much,and I read too much"; there were some other equally silly. I could't believe he actually would put them in writing. I'm afraid I laughed until my ribs ached and still do if it pops to mind. Still knitting and reading and laughing. I no longer have 4 children to see to, nor a barn full of horses to manage while he was on the road. I don't have a boy friend either[ my sense of humor isn't that good!!!!!]


Deb-Babbles said:


> I am so glad I am no longer married. I do not have a boyfriend. I keep my stash in my room and if anyone finds fault I tell them they do not belong in my room anyway. My students love my room. They have free pick of yarn from one section I keep just for them. Fun to watch them paw over who get what color.


 :roll: :lol: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

THAT IS THE WAY IT IS SURPOSE TO BE. I CANT IMAGINE BE MARRIEDDED TO SOMEONE THAT I HAVE TO HIDE FROM. READ SOME TRUST BOOK FOR THOSE WHO'S LIFE ISS NOT LIKE OURS.


GMADRAGON2 said:


> Is there something wrong with my husband????
> 
> I have *never* had to hide any purchases from him ... no matter what the item. As to yarn purchases, he usually sits outside the LYS reading a book while I shop.
> 
> MMMM ... am I missing something here?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

MrsCrafty said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.
> ...


I remember that episode! That was really a funny one. Love grisly humor.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

grammasandi said:


> Two of the reasons my former husband cited when divorcing me were " I knit too much,and I read too much"; there were some other equally silly. I could't believe he actually would put them in writing. I'm afraid I laughed until my ribs ached and still do if it pops to mind. Still knitting and reading and laughing. I no longer have 4 children to see to, nor a barn full of horses to manage while he was on the road. I don't have a boy friend either[ my sense of humor isn't that good!!!!!]
> 
> 
> Deb-Babbles said:
> ...


Grandmasandy, Just LOVE what you said. I started laughing right along with you as I read your ex's complaints about you at the divorce hearing. My, you must have been mighty cruel!!! lol


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm divorced..and so glad this isn't a problem for me..but I have some advice. 

One of the local radio stations here does a "strange question of the day"...things like "people usually put this off for a day or two"..the answer? Change a burned out light bulb...hide yarn purchases with the extra light bulbs, you'll get at least a days notice before you have to move them. Or what about where you keep the extra toilet paper...we all know that men don't put a fresh roll on the holder! How about in a large box marked "feminine hygiene products"..that should keep any testosterone producing, human away from it!


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

Love that Alfred Hitchcock movie.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> This is a sad thread. Grown women living with people to whom they have to lie and sneak, and people who make them feel guilty when they purchase something for themselves. I thought that went out in the 70's. I had husbands like that, but no more. And maybe it wasn't the husbands; it was my own lack of self-worth. Get a grip, ladies. You are two adults sharing a space, not one grown-up and a little girl.


This is a sad truth to say that MEN who do this to MANY Women at this day and age DO STILL exist. It is not always so easy to do as it is to say. Sometimes financial restraints are really strong. Been there done that. Luckily got out. BUT. . . . . NOT EASY.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to assume you're not a 20 year old newlywed. Unless you have no room left to walk around in the house, buy it and don't fret.


----------



## Mox (Jul 8, 2011)

Enjoy every moment.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Boyfriend had the nerve to say, "You've got to stop buying yarn". Caught me without a comeback (rare). Then he said, "I suppose, I do have an awful lot of (DVD) movies"...(over 1500) Here's the comeback: "I can knit while we watch one of your movies, and I have something to show for it when we're done!


----------



## Mox (Jul 8, 2011)

Fun is being transparent-nothing to hide-clear conscience, only then can you enjoy life.This is not about buying yarn but a lifestyle yet to be discovered.A wonderful diamond you have at your disposal, yarn included!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I realy hope not the one that dies with the most stash yarn win. I am planning on build for a long time my stash. I quess I am addicted to yarn.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

silly funloving works totally for me. happy knitting.Whats in your stash? Linda


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Designer 1234, I am so lucky, too. My husband goes with me and even helps me look for yarn and he knows how much I have stashed! We are truly blessed!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Pay cash or get your own credit card and make him something wonderful - be proud you have a peaceful passion!!! Can you or do you do the same to him?????


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you get to the big yarn sale today? I was thinking of you. I put my yarn in the store bag - in the laundry hamper - as I pass through laundry room and into my kitchen. Never known DH to put clothes there. Move the yarn later to my sewing room.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

go girl, hide it for a while and then tell hin you have had it for years. good luck chris


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stotter said:


> Did you get to the big yarn sale today? I was thinking of you. I put my yarn in the store bag - in the laundry hamper - as I pass through laundry room and into my kitchen. Never known DH to put clothes there. Move the yarn later to my sewing room.


Yes I certainly went to the yarn sale. Came home with a large bag of wonderful goodies. Saw some of my friends and enjoyed the time. Even signed up for a beaded knitting class to boot. Put everything in my stash. The funny part was my husband came home with a new power saw. He is now planning to build me my shelves. He decieded that after almost 37 years my yarn is not as bad as his need for power saws. I really had a laugh when day two of sale came, and he offered to get me more yarn as he had to go that way to go back to the tool store. Of course I let him buy me 3 more skiens and some beads for the class. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If you must hide your newly acquired goodies, I say a suitcase under the bed is a possibility. Otherwise, store them at a friend's house until such time that you need them. Then when the yarn makes it into your house and your husband notices, you can simply tell them you got the yarn from so-and-so's house (which is the truth now, isn't it?)


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

MrsCrafty said:


> Hide your goodies in the trunk of your car. While hubs is sleeping or showering, transfer them to the boxes where you keep your stash. He'll never know, LOL!


This is what I used to do. It works great.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Yay! Happy knitting!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I went to grammar school on Long Island with an Ilene Rushefsky. Any relation?


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

raza42 said:


> okkkk let's turn this around a little shall we......I'm a male knitter and spinner and although my lady happens to be outside my country she doesn't mind my 'habit' because it is my 'escape' from some of the harshness of life. C'mon you fella's ......lighten up , would you rather the gorgeous lady goes off to a casino or somewhere similar? She's simply being resourceful


I am glad you spoke up and pointed this out. My ex used to say the yarn was like him with his stash of bullets for target shooting.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Anne-Margaret said:


> Husband is out tonight so can read KP in peace! Had to laugh out loud at some of these replies - new yarns, patterns, shoes, etc. etc. Makes no difference, we all try and sneak them in somehow or lower the price paid, usually both! Just going to have another glass of wine he doesn't know about and read some other postings! Cheers!


This sounds like a GREAT past time to me. EXCEPT for the wine. I get too relaxed and the evening/night ends early. It makes me sleepy. This is my peaceful knit/crochet time.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

I can't beleive you guys have to hide your yarn. My husband buys a lot of my yarn.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> My husband passed 2 years ago. Thanks to him, he would say." I'll go with you and honey buy what you want if it makes you happy". I will never find another one like him. We were married 54 years. I never took advantage of him nor he with me. Everything was ours together. He use to say "If I could give you the world I would, my bride. Just now as I was typing tear drops got on the kees of my computer. I miss him


I am sharing your tears. It sounds like he was a TRUE GEM. I am VERY sorry for your loosing him. He was one in a million.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have under the bed bags that I have my yarn stash in. I have too many to put under the bed. I have them stacked. They stack great, and they are easy to move to get to any one of them. My daughter came into my room one afternoon. She commented, "Mom I think 3/4 of your room is yarn." Well that is a gross exaggeration, but I do have A LOT. One of the piles is more than half way up to the ceiling. LOVE MY STASH


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes she is husband's cousin. Lives in Canada now. I am so surrprised that you know part of husbands family. Small world. Happy knitting Linda My husband is a keeper we just have to work on our different stashes.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not married. (I tried it but it just did not work). And I would not like to be married to someone I had to hide yarn purchases from.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like hiding it in plain site with the other yarn.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

How sad that we feel the need to hide our yarn stashes. I bet the garage is full of man toys


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

if I had a garage , it would be full of plastic bins of yarn. along with woodworking tools


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a garage but never put yarns or fabrics, blankets or clothing in there, as it's not attched to the house or a source of heat. I would hate to open a bin if yarn and smell mold. Oy!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


I have it in the house and will try to post a picture of it. What is your stash? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

If knitting brings you joy, then you are doing what you were created to do. The creator WANTS us to be joyful, he created everything around us, FOR US to use, take care of, etc. YOU are creating with what the creator gave you to use, USE it in your heart and know it is OK.

KNIT ON SISTER!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Store them out in the open.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Re: keeper husband
mine too but he teases me mercilessly about my yarn stash!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Remember me to Ilene if you get the chance. We were just little girls and lost touch but she was a good friend I've always remembered.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine always says Holy Shit!! When he sees my stash and calls me a knitting fool! But it is helpful to be into knitting. I threatened to whip out the needles at his 30th Class Reunion if he left me sitting again like he did before, his comment was-u wouldnt do that, I said try me!!!!!!I had a wonderful time with him at the reunion. He said he didnt want me to be a nerd and sit and knit!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I had so much fun. Not sure what I will make but I am going to have fun. Oh happy yarn and Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

very pretty stash!!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Mine always says Holy Shit!! When he sees my stash and calls me a knitting fool! But it is helpful to be into knitting. I threatened to whip out the needles at his 30th Class Reunion if he left me sitting again like he did before, his comment was-u wouldnt do that, I said try me!!!!!!I had a wonderful time with him at the reunion. He said he didnt want me to be a nerd and sit and knit!!!


Good for you. I have been in your situation before too. When the hubby goes with you and then at the event goes his own way, that is such a HORRIBLE feeling. I have found a threat with the knit needles whether the threat is to knit with them or POKE someone with them, they are a VERY useful tool.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Before you go to the sale ask yourself a few things
Is this the only sale the shop will ever have in my life time?

Than count how many UFO's you have waiting to be completed.

Than count how to be made patterns you have waiting to be started, does it include the yarn.

And than ask your self Do I rally NEED more yarn.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> Before you go to the sale ask yourself a few things
> Is this the only sale the shop will ever have in my life time?
> 
> Than count how many UFO's you have waiting to be completed.
> ...


This is the "conversation" I have with myself about purchasing anything. SOMETIMES it works with the yarn. I currently am working on making a dress for my niece's baby with yarn I found at a sidewalk sale the other day. I am using a christening pattern but instead of using thread, I am using a fine yarn that is a pretty peach color. Working good so far. I have to work slowly, the yarn separates easily. But it is soft and REALLY pretty. It was $0.99 each 50g skein.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Mine always says Holy Shit!! When he sees my stash and calls me a knitting fool! But it is helpful to be into knitting. I threatened to whip out the needles at his 30th Class Reunion if he left me sitting again like he did before, his comment was-u wouldnt do that, I said try me!!!!!!I had a wonderful time with him at the reunion. He said he didnt want me to be a nerd and sit and knit!!!


Good for you!!!!! Judy


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL Thank you Carole. Men are so funny!!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't live without can't live with. Be I'll keep him even when he teases me about too much yarn, and why am I froggin. I don't think I can teach him to knit. I do not want to let him do everything I do. This way it just keeps him quessing. Maybe I will make him something. Wonder what I can knit while he plays with tools in garage.What have you knit for your man? happy knitting.Linda


----------



## chava123 (Aug 9, 2011)

every person deserves to spend money on a hobby.i taught that to my husband and thank god he understands it.its so important for a person to do something they enjoy.


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

heffernb said:


> MrsCrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


It's the only episode I remember, even though all of them were great. The whole premise was so darned clever!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Now ladies!! roflmao!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The Big Guy gave me a "look" when I bought all that yarn; but now, I practically have to pull a gun on him to get his "blankie" away from him long enough for laundering. He grinned like the Cheshire Cat when I gave it to him, too!
??????
BTW, were you a grown woman when you met him?
Are you still a grown woman?
Sometimes THEY think we are their children, don't they?
Don't wanna live with 'em...don't wanna live without 'em.... :roll: Sheeesh!


Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going, just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine, too, if you dare....I'll TRY not to get tempted.....


illusionsbydonna said:


> ducatirose2 said:
> 
> 
> > You can hide it at my house..
> ...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have spent about 300 dollars on all materials since i began in March..I have made back so far 165 so i dont think i am doing to bad on my hobby..plus i have a lovely stash....to keep me busy all winter...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to go!


bobctwn65 said:


> I have spent about 300 dollars on all materials since i began in March..I have made back so far 165 so i dont think i am doing to bad on my hobby..plus i have a lovely stash....to keep me busy all winter...


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Husband is getting suspious, I have of course gotten more yarn. (He actually really know about my yarn addiction) He is beginning to plan that our next house will have to be bigger for my stash.) He has deceided that it is better than going to bars. However he did make me promise to knit something for my mother in law. None of her favorite colors are in my stash . Guess I just need to go back to lys. Who knows what I may come home with this time. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Lrushefsky said:
> 
> 
> > Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda
> ...


Good Job. Yeah another SHOPPING trip. And it is upon HIS request. Have fun. LOL


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


You already know I have a yarn and pattern stash. Now because of my new adventure into beading and knitting I need to say I need a place for beads. Sorry husband I need to have another drawer. I am glad to say we just celebrated our 37th anniversary. Husband bought my a knitting mystery book. Ok so a have a lot of books too. Will be joing the book club discussion listed here on kp. Wonder if I have enough time in the day. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Back to yarn store, I am knitting for new daughter in law what to make, what color, of course my stash might just grow some more. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

More yarn , there was a sale it just called out to me. Please promise not to take me to an intervention. I knit so I do not kill people is the bumper sticker I need. My car has many bags of knitting things that I work on when husband is driving . Happy knitting Linda


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love your knit in car shawl. I am too busy "back seat" driving to knit a lace pattern while DH is at the wheel. I ordered alpaca lace yarn from WEBS. When it arrived I forgot what I ordered it for and put it aside. New catalog came with pix of sweater and darn if I almost didn't order it again! At least I know what it's for now! Love reading your thread. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stotter said:


> Love your knit in car shawl. I am too busy "back seat" driving to knit a lace pattern while DH is at the wheel. I ordered alpaca lace yarn from WEBS. When it arrived I forgot what I ordered it for and put it aside. New catalog came with pix of sweater and darn if I almost didn't order it again! At least I know what it's for now! Love reading your thread. Always makes me laugh.


Whenever some one responds it puts a smile on my face and to keep that happy feeling it just makes me knit more. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My husband does not care how much yarn I have, or if I buy more. I once heard my father in law ' telling on me'. And I heard my DH tell him, "She knows what she's doing". Never did I ever hear anything like that again. I have never questioned what he buys either. He worked for many years, earned his own money, so why not be able to spend it as you please, as long as things are paid for and not going into debt over yarn purchases. It is sort of embarrassing how much yarn I do have. But I don't always have just what I need, or want, so have to get more.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

deshka said:


> My husband does not care how much yarn I have, or if I buy more. I once heard my father in law ' telling on me'. And I heard my DH tell him, "She knows what she's doing". Never did I ever hear anything like that again. I have never questioned what he buys either. He worked for many years, earned his own money, so why not be able to spend it as you please, as long as things are paid for and not going into debt over yarn purchases. It is sort of embarrassing how much yarn I do have. But I don't always have just what I need, or want, so have to get more.


I totally agree, my bills are paid, and it is better to have yarn for longer enjoyment than going to a bar. Of course getting chocolate is just as enjoyable but the pounds are not fun on the hips. I am not embarrsed by my yarn I just keep thinking how much funI will have and who will get my next little gift. I also love knitting for just me. I did a lot of knitting when first married lived in in laws house, it kept me from talking to much and helped me listen on inlaws when I disagreed. We get along now so the knitting helped us join together. As for knowing what I am doing I am not sure I actualy do. But I am having fun trying new things which of course means trying new yarn. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

MrsCrafty said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what my friend did with the fabric she bought for quilting - her husband was not a nice man and got nasty when she spent any money. She put the fabric under the mattress and lay awake grinning - knowing he was sleeping on her purchase - grin.
> ...


I remember that! Wasn't there another one using a weapon made from frozen water?


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > This is a sad thread. Grown women living with people to whom they have to lie and sneak, and people who make them feel guilty when they purchase something for themselves. I thought that went out in the 70's. I had husbands like that, but no more. And maybe it wasn't the husbands; it was my own lack of self-worth. Get a grip, ladies. You are two adults sharing a space, not one grown-up and a little girl.
> ...


you both may be right in some cases, but I sneak mine in because my husbands mind can't understand my "stashing" mentality. He sees a certain amount of yarn stashed away, not as yet being used, and struggles to understand why I want more!
Smuggling it in just saves him from becoming even more befuddled by the mystery of it all.
Really, I'm doing him a favour :thumbup:


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Guilt and yarn should never be associated! Luckily my husband is an "enabler "Takes me on yarn crawls all over the state ( and out of state too!). He finds a lys wherever we go do I can take a peek and make a purchase, if i should so desire (and I usually do!)As long as you are not using your grocery $ and paying your bills, yarn is a harmless habit.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


WAy to hot so I am not going to yarn sale today. Not happy about that, as today Husband has his monthly poker club. They are all nice guys, but I should be out getting more yarn. I have many things to knit and the holidays will be here and birthdays for my family. What color is perfect this year? Where will it be put into the house. I am trying to clean closet of clothers that are no longer fitting. (ok I confess another addition, yarn, books and baking.) Then I can put yarn in closet. Maybe becoming a nudist would give me more yarn room. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

done doing half the house cleaning. so I am going to the lys to reward myself by knitting with my friends. I hear tell that the store has many new colors for fall. Be still my heart. Sorry husband I guess this yarn thing is an addition. Please do not send me to an intervertion. Yarn and you make me happy. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

My late husband spoiled me rotten. If I wanted to buy something, he'd support it. His ex wife splurged on fine jewelry when she went shopping. He preferred me to buy fish for the aquarium or yarn for my hobbies rather than buying jewelry. HE wanted to be the one to buy me jewelry.. lol 

When I told him that I wanted to learn to spin my own yarn, and wanted to buy a spindle and some yarn to learn, he suggested that I buy a spinning wheel. When I told him that they might cost as much as $1000, he said, "So, you deserve it!Your birthday is comeing up, so let me know when you want to go shopping for one."


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> and being cheerfully without anyone around to dictate, guide, etc etc etc being alone is not all bad after years and years of no space I know I am in the minority but there are some of us around


Yes, the up side of being single.. you don't have to account for your purchases. 
I had two husbands like that, but the last one (deceased now) was a keeper, who encouraged me to get what I wanted. 
Better, in my mind, to be single, rather than have someone on your case all the time. YOU ARE WORTH IT! and there are lots of worse addictions.. 
Drugs, smoking, drinking, sex addiction, going to bars, etc.. Knitting is both less expensive and less harmful!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm one of the lucky ones. My DH spends more on me than I do. He does ask, once in a while, if I'm ever going to use all my craft stuff. I've already told my daughters that they must be prepared to deal with my stashes, knitting, crocheting, jewelry, and rubber stamping. Nome of these are cheap hobbies but DH just hangs in there. Love that guy He even scouts new LYS for me as I don't drive much any more. REALLY love that guy


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I had so much fun. Not sure what I will make but I am going to have fun. Oh happy yarn and Happy knitting. Linda


I LOVE your colors of the fabric in your chair.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Jainee said:


> I use the boot of my car
> washing machine
> back of the linen cupboard
> next door neighbour
> ...


Boy, you are creative.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too. Aren't we ingenious? Happy knitting


schellwendy said:


> Hee hee when I need a little extra cash for my "addiction" I get a little extra cash out when purchasing groceries! Funny how the grocery bill gets a little higher in the fall??? ha ha


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

YES,YES,YES. I never have too much yarn. The possibilities are endless and I will never be bored. Happy knitting


Deb55 said:


> Before you go to the sale ask yourself a few things
> Is this the only sale the shop will ever have in my life time?
> 
> Than count how many UFO's you have waiting to be completed.
> ...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

there is only me so i have all mine well almost all where i can see it....and I make at least 2 projects a day..so I will use it all...and I am stocked up for the winter...can't think of a thing more I need ...plus I got 2 of my relatives started crocheting...so i am feeling good...


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I am too old to hide things. We've been married too long to keep score, but if we start tallying up who spent how much on what, I no doubt would come out a winner and hubby knows it. Besides, he thinks the things I create with yarn are amazing, thank goodness, and buys yarn for me when he sees it at a garage sale.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> there is only me so i have all mine well almost all where i can see it....and I make at least 2 projects a day..so I will use it all...and I am stocked up for the winter...can't think of a thing more I need ...plus I got 2 of my relatives started crocheting...so i am feeling good...


YEAH! ! GREAT Job.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Dohuga said:


> I am too old to hide things. We've been married too long to keep score, but if we start tallying up who spent how much on what, I no doubt would come out a winner and hubby knows it. Besides, he thinks the things I create with yarn are amazing, thank goodness, and buys yarn for me when he sees it at a garage sale.


You are definitely a LUCKY lady.


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't it a shame that so many have to do this? Thanks heavensI don't -- my husband never asks me and has never questioned what I buy. Everything belongs to both of us. I am lucky


us too


----------



## Chryssie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hiding it with your current stash is a brilliant idea. If he decides to beat you up over it, wait until he is asleep and hit him with something - make sure you hurt him enough for him to land up in hospital (but not dead) and run away.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Work was done totaly need a mental fix, tempted to tell boss where to go. Only way to feel better is trip to LYS. Sorry husband but I need yarn and chocolate. I promise to buy your favorite color what do you want me to knit for you. Yes I know I already have a lot in my stash, but my car is already heading to yarn store. Ok it kind of go there on automatic. I am not going to hide this I just need your help in finding place to put yarn. You have your power tools and I have my yarn. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

My hubby is into a miniatures game and spends money on it. I feel like I have to beg for every penny he gives me. Now, when we have money, he is very generous. Of course, when money is tight I feel like a two year old begging for a cookie before dinner. I went on Mary Maxim today and ordered some yarn. They're having a sale on it and I didn't want to miss out. He can get upset as much as he wants. It's too late. It's on its' way and there is NO WAY I'm sending any of it back!

My hubby is usually supportive of my hobbies, but has been kinda grouchy lately. Not sure what his problem is, but I'm buying for gifts. He can get out of his grumpy mood and get over it!

Hope you find a lot of wonderful yarn that works perfectly for you! Post a pic of what you get, if you don't mind! I'd love to see your treasures!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

An other yarn in my stash. It was on sell what can I say Husband will have to just say stuff it ( in the closet) Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to be married to a man just like that,he gave me a hard time about money.It was ok for him to spend it on his woodworking hobby,very selfish man.Finally after 20 years of this I left.I have never been happier


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

a muzzle -that will keep him quiet lol


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


husband is good. he knows work is horrible so he told me to go to the lys and knit. He of course will look the other way when I had to buy more yarn. He feels yarn is chaeper then thearapy. Now where to stuff the yarn in the stash closets Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG!! I do the same thing!! I always keep a couple of grocery bags secreted in my book bag for just that reason!!


whackydo said:


> I take a couple of bags when shopping then put grocery items on top, sneak into house & up to my craft area when he isn't around! ENJOY yr trip.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

going to knitting class they always showcase some lovely new yarns, sending husband to home improvment store. I know something has my name calling me. Husband says I am addicted to yarn. He may be right. Please no intervention. Its thankgiving so why not enjoy Happy knitting Linda


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

It is the Holiday time. Why not a Happy Knitting Holiday. There are Holidays for numerous other rather silly occasions. 

YEAH for Happy Knitting Holiday ! ! ! !

Here in Oregon, the politicians deprive us of voting on important things that have a direct impact on the citizens of the community. So we should be able to declare this as a Holiday. After all, it makes us FEEL GOOD. 

Best reason I can think of. And it is good for the economy. We spend our money on the Holiday.

Win/Win all the way around.

Do we need a petition? I'll sign it. LOL


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be ready to sign. good idea. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> Every car has a trunk and since I have my own car , i hide it there, take it in when he goes to work, he is pretty oblivious , so probably wouldn't notice..LOL


I do pretty much the same lol take a few bags in so he sees you bought stuff,make it half the price of what you actually got it for,make it sound good  hide the rest in the trunk of the car until he's out of sight and then stash it in with your old stash.He will never know!! lol
Think we all do this 
:twisted:


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> I used to be married to a man just like that,he gave me a hard time about money.It was ok for him to spend it on his woodworking hobby,very selfish man.Finally after 20 years of this I left.I have never been happier


Ditto,I used to be married to a guy who was happy to buy all the up to date computer stuff including magazines etc but when it came to my wool he hated it! I am no longer with him and couldn't be happier.I have a man that actually goes wool shopping with me most of the time and also buys wool for me


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Enjoy the holiday, Happy knitting.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Will shortly be going on vacation, I have yarn stores maped out for the trip. Husband will drive I will navigate. DO not think I will tell him the various yarn stores I want to visit , Quess I will hide map until we are on are way. I will worry later where to put more stash. I have used a lot of it lately as I am knitting for holidays for family and friends. Hapy knitting Linda


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Oh-my-lord! Hide them? I hope you're kidding! If not, maybe it's time to put on your big-girl-panties and just do what you want. What century (or cave) was your husband born in? You should simply come home and show him what you bought unless he's going to beat you. In that case, I'd stop on the way home at the local law office and talk about filing for divorce specifiying custody of all my knitting stash and paraphanalia. Please say it's a joke!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't it a shame that so many have to do this? Thanks heavensI don't -- my husband never asks me and has never questioned what I buy. Everything belongs to both of us. I am lucky


I agree! I can't imagine having to sneak around for anything. We share everything equally. Every time I read things like this I count my blessings!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> Is there something wrong with my husband????
> 
> I have *never* had to hide any purchases from him ... no matter what the item. As to yarn purchases, he usually sits outside the LYS reading a book while I shop.
> 
> MMMM ... am I missing something here?


No, you're not missing anything----you just married a partner, not a boss. :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> stotter said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get to the big yarn sale today? I was thinking of you. I put my yarn in the store bag - in the laundry hamper - as I pass through laundry room and into my kitchen. Never known DH to put clothes there. Move the yarn later to my sewing room.
> ...


Ah, now I feel much better about you and the guy you married! You had me really worried there for a bit.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

i


Norma B. said:


> Lrushefsky said:
> 
> 
> > stotter said:
> ...


Husband and I are very much in love and enjoy every day. he buys tools, and I buy yarn and each day we laugh. I tease him about how many tools he has and he teases me about my yarn. At the end of each day we tell each other what our most enduring quality has been for the day. Kisses and fall alseep. It works for us. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> i
> 
> 
> Norma B. said:
> ...


Very glad to hear this! As you could tell from several of the responses, I wasn't the only one who thought you were serious about what sounded like spousal bullying.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Good thing I have a large stash. I have to go to Phonix for family. MIL is in hospital. I will be knitting the Ripple Rock Shawl to cheer her up, and to help me sit with her for long periods at hospital. No time to shop just pulled yarn out of my stash. Husband helped pick yarn for his mom. We are both glad of my not so hidden stash.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it is great when our DH are aware that we do have stashes and we do not have to find places to hide our yarn deals.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I can not hide it any more, I bought some more yarn with my husband when we were on vacation. This time I let him choose the color for some of my new lovelys. Yes, I also choose some myself. Browns, blues soft and variaed textrues. I am just addicted to knitting. It could be worse things. I am not looking for any intervention, Just more yarn and more time to knit. Husband is getting me more shelves for me for my birthday. What is on your needles now for the new Year? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I am being brave and trying to knit a pair of baby socks. I am being bad, I have not gotten back to my sweater for me. My sweater is half done.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Back from vacation. Oh yes I got more yarn. Where shall I put it this time. I am running out of room. open to suggestions Happy knitting Linda


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, my stuff is left in the trunk of the car until Sweet Thing goes to bed. Then it finds it way into a tub that I store my yarn in. But, since I am a confessed 'yarnaholic' I have five VERY large tubs of yarn. Hee Hee

kk


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Missed my birthday out sick and feeling blue. My husband came home with a bag he was trying to hide. It was full of yarn he got to make me feel better. He put it in my hidden stash as a joke. No joke I love him. ( His choice of yarn were in no colors that I really love but will be good for charity knitting. I quess hidding and suprises work for me. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Having some work done around the house. I have to move part of my stash that was hidden. Husband is helping but has a surpirised look. He said he was surpirsed I could squish yarn that flat that it even fit into extra closet. He wanted to know if I take the air out of each bag so It fit into the storage. NO But I do sit on each bag and then prayer it will fit in. I do not think he will offer to help put it back away when electricain and painter leave. I am going to give some to charity. The rest I will just have to do more knitting. Yarn is no longer hidden and husbands just says He wants me to knit him a sweater. He offered to let me knit for his work friends if that would reduce some of my yarn. He thinks I could make lots of money. I may consider the idea. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Knit ten minutes on your sweater then go back to sock. Wnat you to finish your sweater. You can do it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


My stash is not hidding. This Ripple rock shawl was from my stash. Hope my mil will like it. Husband likes that when we went to Phonex for MIL med er ( she is ok )I grabbed my stash. worked on this while sitting in hopspital. Thank you to the Temple Yarn & Fiber Store they started my with the directions. A stash of yarn always comes in handy. view pictures under picture section.Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I could not help it. LA yarn crawl was to temping, all the lovely yarn, new knitting class starting this week. Just had to buy more yarn. Shelves are fun and I am looking at more patterns. Husband says I am a knitaholic. I just can not help it. Without yarn I would be sad. New Yarn new creativity. No more room in knitting stash, if I get rid of some old patterns or yarn I am sure to want them. I do not want intervention just more yarn. All you knitters understand. Maybe in next life I will get to work in a yarn store. Husband thinks I should open a yarn store here. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

I do that too! Or in the coat closet on the floor in a bag.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe I should hide. I am taking another knitting class so I had to buy more yarn. Needed the correct weight and color. I think I have a yarn problem. The help for this is of course I need more time to knit. If only work did not take so much time. Sorry Huband but you did say go have fun when out with my knitting friends. Maybe I will knit him a sweater? Now where to put all the yarn my shelves are full. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am taknig two knitting classes. Yes I got more yarn. It just called my name. Nothing sadder than walking by yarn and leaving it in a cold store shelf. I can not even hide it any more, the yarn is taking over. My engineer husbands thinks we should send it to Mars then it would be a wonderful discovery. ( He used to work for the space program in Houston.) I think I could use the yarn when school gets out ( yes I am a teacher and I knit for sanity from the kids,) or when I open a knit store. I have to give that idea some thought. Any one else have yarn calling out to them? Can you leave a lovely yarn on the store shelf. If you answered Yes than we a kindered souls and friends no matter where you are. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine doesn't say anything about my hobbie. His hobbie cost more then mine so he hasn't complained plus it keeps me out of his hair or nagging him to fix things lollll my kids don't mind it either. Back when my kids where babies holding my children use to calmn me when i got upset . Now when I want to strangle my kids & hubby lol. pick up my yarn to knit calm down.

My brother is the only one who complains or makes fun of me knitting but I guess that's what brothers are for lol he's just a pain.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

to much yarn are you kidding.. my yarn makes me happy, keep me out of bars. So what if I can not hide this additition. I just plain love yarn. My husband now must make me more shelves. My hobby keeps him busy, out of bars and if I am happy he is happy. Ok yes I just got more yarn. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

this is crazy. I now have to get more shelves and more computer memory. Shelves for yarn, and memory for patterns.  Sorry husband. I am a knit aholic and am not going to want a cure. My yarn is not longer hiding but rather taking over. Yesterday my husband wanted to know if my yarn might contribute to global warming. It was a valid question, after that he just laughed as he brought in a bag of yarn. Tonight I am going to yarn class and may need more. The president thanks knitters for helping the ecocomy. How many of you have helped this past week? It is ok to raise your needles and your hands. Next week I hope to join the queen and knit for new babies. Should I knit a golden crown? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am joinning a Kal group and just have to go to yarn store , Yes I know that will lead to more yarn. Sorry husband, but I want to make this project in the yarn that it calls for. I will not hide anything because my closet is busting with yarn. I do ask if you could hurry and get me more shelves. What do you think my husband will say this time? What would your husband say? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Holiday week and many lys have sales on yarn If I told my husband I do not plan on buying he just would not beleive me. Yes the yarn is calling my name. Maybe I could say my old age is making me forgetful about what colors I have in my stash do I will have to buy a tiny bit. Wonder if my yarn need is good or bad? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Yarn sale more yarn this works for me. Sent husband to home repair store to keep him busy. Where to put it all? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Husband at work. House is mostly clean, Have gas in my car. There is a favorite lys store that has expanded and is having a sale. What am I to do? Yarn stash more or not?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

The holdiays are here I just finished shopping. Now I just want to enjoy that means shopping for more yarn. Sorry husband but it just makes me happy. Where should I put yarn now


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not being scarcastic but I am up to page 7 in this section and just have to quit reading. It is just to depressing.. Hopefully you are finding your life fullfilling and loving in other ways besides being married to ---- what would you call him ?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> I'm not being scarcastic but I am up to page 7 in this section and just have to quit reading. It is just to depressing.. Hopefully you are finding your life fullfilling and loving in other ways besides being married to ---- what would you call him ?


Pllease read more my husband and I are very much in love he just finds I have a lot of yarn in all the closets. He has a lot of tools. and we joke about yarn and tools.. Next house will need to be larger for storage. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Husband going out of town for two days, right during a local yarn crawl. I already have a large stash , will he notice if I get some more yarn? The yarn bug has bitten and all the new colors are out. Where to put the yarn is a question?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MrsCrafty said:


> That reminds me of a grisly little short story by Roald Dahl called "Lamb to the Slaughter." Alfred Hitchcock later adapted it for his television program, starring a young Barbara Bel Geddes (Miss Ellie of "Dallas" fame). A wife who murders her husband with a frozen leg of lamb cooks and serves it to the investigating officers, smiling as they discuss what heavy object might have been used as the murder weapon. Little do they suspect that they are eating it!


Oh, I so remember that one.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

After reading all of your replies I have only one thing to say.....I'M GLAD I AM DIVORCED!!!!!
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I for one am staying away from all those sales untill I use up some of what I already have here. yestarday I bought an over the door shoe holder for just over five dollars. its the best thing I have bought in a longgggg time. it holds 24 skeins of yarn out of the way and nice and neat so that I can see what I am looking for. I a quilter too.


Oh yes, I was as bad about buying material as I am about yarn. now I find myself having to sort out and give away quilting things to make room for yarn. If it isnot one hobby it is another, but hey, at least everyone knows where I am == in the living room knitting or crocheting. Nice, safe and sensible hobby. so glad my hubby has never complained about my spending. He told me years ago when I asked about it " you know how much money we have and what bills need to be paid, so use your own conscience". great guy, 54 years later he is still a great guy...


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

ladies, do your husbands really make you hide, lie, and so forth or is it your own conscience that feels that way ?? 
My mother had a ceramic shop and many times she'd hear "my husband will just kill me if he finds out I bought all this". Just words ??? One day after a particular customer had said that and hid her ceramic supplies in her car trunk, mother heard that he really had killed her. I think that conversation and consequence bothered mother for the next 30 years. Wives, be careful what you say..someone may take you serious. (this is a true story).


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

MrsCrafty said:


> That reminds me of a grisly little short story by Roald Dahl called "Lamb to the Slaughter." Alfred Hitchcock later adapted it for his television program, starring a young Barbara Bel Geddes (Miss Ellie of "Dallas" fame). A wife who murders her husband with a frozen leg of lamb cooks and serves it to the investigating officers, smiling as they discuss what heavy object might have been used as the murder weapon. Little do they suspect that they are eating it!


I don't think anyone who saw that show ever forgot it! I couldn't have been more that 8 or 9 and I remember the scene with the detectives sitting around the table, eating away and saying how delicious it was!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Yarn crawl in La time again to improve my stash. Oh alright I have a yarn addiction problem. No place to hide I have lot of yarn, in my shopping bag. It called out to me. Husbands said I should change my name. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


lovely vacaton in Mn.Yes I am knitting , yes I purchased more yarn. Sorry husband at least my suitcase is lightweight. Where I will put this is unknown. I am actualy thinking of buying a knitting store in AZ that is being sold. My husband likes the idea. How much yarn would a yarn store hold. I just love the idea,but not sure if I can make it happen. Should I just store yarn in my house or buy a yarn store and store it in the store. for more stash? Any one have any idea about stash? How big is your stash? 
Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Lrushefsky said:


> lovely vacaton in Mn.Yes I am knitting , yes I purchased more yarn. Sorry husband at least my suitcase is lightweight. Where I will put this is unknown. I am actualy thinking of buying a knitting store in AZ that is being sold. My husband likes the idea. How much yarn would a yarn store hold. I just love the idea,but not sure if I can make it happen. Should I just store yarn in my house or buy a yarn store and store it in the store. for more stash? Any one have any idea about stash? How big is your stash?
> Happy knitting Linda


Well, I think the big question is ...If you do buy the LYS will you be able actually lt folks buy yarn there? Will you be able to let the yarn go out the door? Or will consider the stock to be your stash?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Tommorow is a yarn sale my husband wants to hide my charge card and wallet for the weekend . He thinks I should not go to the LYS for a large yarn sale. I guess I need to put him out with the cat. Of course I am planning on going,just not with him. How do I get my new things is the question. I will pay for things for cash I keep in a knitted sock. Where should I hide my new goodies? Happy knittting Linda


Hidden yarn becomes my today knit yarn for another project . I could not sleep so to my stash I go. Better than having to go to shop in middle of night. Husband finds my stash can come in handy. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I think the big question is ...If you do buy the LYS will you be able actually lt folks buy yarn there? Will you be able to let the yarn go out the door? Or will consider the stock to be your stash?


good questons. Someone else bought the store before I had the details worked out.l Quess I shall just have to add to my current stash. Happy knitting Linda


----------

